# Favorite little east side river



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I stopped by my favorite little east side river this morning for about a 3 hour fishing adventure. After hooking up with at least a dozen nice steelies I finally landed 2. This is the hen I kept. She was in full spawning colors and eggs were running out when I landed her. Several of the fish I hooked were fresh runs, but most of them were dark. I think we are in for an early run this year. 

All fish hit on either chartreuse or orange spawn sacks under floats. I could not buy a hit on flies. 

I would have fished longer than three hours but my favorite fishing rod grenaded on me while landing the fish in the picture. I guess I hit that rod on too many tree limbs. Oh well she was due to be retired anyways.

Tight lines!


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

great day getaway where were ya fishen we fished on the rocks in lexington on friday we got one brown about 12# and saw one steel caught let me know


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The Fish Fairy smiled on ya

That type of day only happens a few times in one's lifetime.

I'm heading to one of my "tip-o-thumb" creeks tomorrow.
I hope your luck was not an isolated incident.

Will post results on Tuesday


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Nice job Getaway, That's one GOOD day especially this time of year!

P.S. check your PM's please


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Thanks everyone. I have never had that much action steelheading before. It was a day to remember. I've had days where I've taken my limit and tossed back a fish or two but definetly not in a 2 hour time slot and for sure not on this river. The run has started, but there is a lot more to come. I went back there today (Sunday) with high hopes and not as good results. Only had 3 hooks ups that were off after a couple hard pulls. 

I'm glad to have "been there yesterday" for once in my life.

Davemillertime - Lets just say I was "north of Port Huron"...lol Nice job on that big brown!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Good job Bob,

Glad to see action starting up all around the state.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ice, Ice and more ice.

The overnight temperature must have gone into the low teens or high single digits. The river was making ice. All the froggy water was frozen in. By about noon, the "frazzle ice" quit forming and allowed a decent drift. We even experienced some anchor ice in the early hours of the morning. Very unusual with day time highs in the upper thirties.
Kingfisher was able to pursuaded a couple to take his offering and ended up 0 for 2 on steel and a "rubber-nosed trout".

Dave and myself did zipola. Too bad, I had an appointment for Otto at the vet's and had to back by 5. It's essential to catch the Heat of the Day.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

SS, while Ralph wasn't looking, I took his "3 bags" and replaced them with perch roe bags....LOL BTW....I got a perch too!

Overall, it was great to be outdoors on such a beautiful day with great peeps!

Marc


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It was nice fishing with yet another couple of guys that have an understanding and appreciation of the outdoors.

You guys are what makes this site great.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

SNIFF SNIFF What was that I smelled, Ralf... 


Skunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Mr. Ofer
Strange how you would immediately recognize the smell. At least my Knot held.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

You guys are terrible. I'm glad that white stripe is temporarily off my back....lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

I am hitting three to four unamed streams today on the east side, north of lexington. I will post results if I do any good and try to get some pictures!


----------

